# Summertime Creatures ... Gotta Love 'em!!



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't wait for summertime to roll around!! I love all the various creatures that come out to play! But one in particular has visited us several times... hope to see him again this year!!





































you got any summertime creatures you like to spot??!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great photos man! I've always been a fan of the box turtle. Had a lot of those back in Missouri.









How about the creatures we come across but DONT like? TX has quite a few of those....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My dog hates wood lizards almost as much as she hates possums. They don't bother me but chap her butt for some reason. They are usually smart enough to stay out of her reach but she is very patient when she spots one and if it comes close enough, Katy bar the door!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh yeah I still love finding box turtles out in the woods. For some reason I still have to pick them up and see if they are mean.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris...you sure have some bugs down there...my wife would NOT like that !


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I like them bugs..... they look wicked!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Not a big fan of the creepy crawlers. Though I did get invited by a rancher for a rattlesnake hunt in the next couple weeks!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have very few things that is anything like what is in the pictures, we just have to worry about being carried off by the fling ones and the big fuzzy ones that go over 200lbs. (bears). Most of the time is just the flying ones. Now that there is thermacell the flying ones stay away.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

knapper said:


> We have very few things that is anything like what is in the pictures, we just have to worry about being carried off by the fling ones and the big fuzzy ones that go over 200lbs. (bears). Most of the time is just the flying ones. Now that there is thermacell the flying ones stay away.


I think you just picked up a lot of haters and lost a few friends with that post, Knapper. Talk about obnoxious!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

knapper said:


> We have very few things that is anything like what is in the pictures, we just have to worry about being carried off by the fling ones and the big fuzzy ones that go over 200lbs. (bears). Most of the time is just the flying ones. Now that there is thermacell the flying ones stay away.


FYI Knapper, I was through some strong sarcasm at you. Mostly plain jealousy for your location on the globe


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey knapper next time you get to the Crow Creek area stop in to see cindy toohey and tell her her great nephew jason says high


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Jason... which one ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the crow creek lodge and mine is my great aunts place and i have yet gotten up there to see the place but she has been tellin me to get up there so maybe in a year or 2 me and the wife and the kid will get to


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better get up there soon, because after you do you will want to get back. And time marches on.


----------

